# انشاء مصنع للسلفونيك ........ارجو المساعده



## ahmed abo forn (1 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخوانى الاحبه ......... جزاكم الله عنا خيرا و احبكم فى الله 
لقد انتسبت لهذا المنتدى الرائع منذ بضعة ايام و اذهلنى ما قراءة بالرغم انى كيميائى و اعمل بقطاع البتروكيمياويات و تخصصى منذ 15 سنه فى الكيمياء و لكنى سعدت جدا عندما اجد المعادلات و التركيبات على ارض الواقع و لها نفع لكل الناس
و سبب انضمامى للمنتدى هو البدء فى انشاء مصنع للسلفونيك و بصراحة وجدت مواضيع مهمه فى هذا المجال و لكنها متفرقه و مبنيه على خبرات سابقه
لذلك يا اخوانى ممكن ان تتفضلوا على بشرح سواء مبسط او معقد و باى لغة و اى اسلوب و اى مستندات او ملفات او تصميمات او رسومات و من المهم تكون من تجاربكم السابقه من حيث دراسات للجدوى و لكن من ارض الواقع 
و من ناحية التسيق ايضا و عملية البيع لمن و كيف
طبعا انا عارف انى تقلت عليكم اوى و لكن انتم اهل لذلك و انا فى اشد الحاجه لذلك لاتمام مشروعى 
جزاكم الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتكم 
:56:


----------



## ahmed abo forn (2 مارس 2012)

بالرغم من عدد المشاهده الكبير و لكن دون ادنى تعليق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahmed abo forn (3 مارس 2012)

ما شاء الله عدد المشاهده فى تزايد و لكن لا ارى اى ردود!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا سيادة المشرف الحقنىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## ahmed abo forn (4 مارس 2012)

لا حول و لا قوة ال بالله 
لا يريد احد ان يتصدق على

*(إِنَّ وَلِيِّيَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الكِتَابَ* *وَهُوَ يَتَوَلَّى الصَّالِحِينَ**)* (الأعراف:196)


----------



## umaksood (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
حضرتك بتسأل على ايه بالظبط
انا عملت دراسة جدوى ممكن تحدد اسئلتك وانا ارد ان شاء الله ومبدئيا هابعتلك خلاصة العملية الفنية
وهناك طريقتين للانتاج احدهما لاتصلح لعمل انتاج مربح زي مانت متوقع


----------



## ahmed abo forn (4 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله عنى خبرا يا اخى و الله يكفى ردك على و زوقك الرفيع اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك و وسع رزقك
اخى الحبيب ان شاء الله سوف افتتح مصنع للسلفونيك (بالطريقه العاديه) و لكنى اجهل تماما العمليه الفنية اى الطبخ و لكن من الناحيه النظريه فالحمد لله قد قراءة الكثير عنها و لك الفضل ايضا فى الملف المرسل بردك السابق و لكنى محتاج الى:
1- رسومات لشكل العده ككل و طرقة عملها.
2- النسب فى عملية الاضافة و الخطوات حتى الانتهاء تماما من التفاعل.
3- طريقة التعبئه و كيفيتها
4- المحظورات حتى اتفادها (اسرار الطبخه)
5- دراسة الجدوى المالية للمشروع ككل
و اى ملاحظات اخرى على المشروع
فى النهايه لا يسعنى سوى ان اقبل راسك و ادعو لك بظاهر الغيب و فى صلاتى ان يبارك الله لك فى دينك و اهلك و مالك و زادك علما


----------



## umaksood (5 مارس 2012)

الاخ الفاضل بارك الله لك 
انا درست الموضوع وجمعت معلومات وعملت تجربة معملية فقط ولكن ماوقفني هو اسعار الخامات وسعر المنتج في السوق واليك ماوصلت اليه
ينتج الالكيل في شركتين فقط العامرية وايجي لاب وسعره 10800 بدون الضريبة
الاليوم بشركة النصر وابوزعبل وسعره 1500 جنية 
نسبة الخلط هيا 1-1.2كجرام من الاليوم لكل كجم الكيل
اهم حاجة درجة الحرارة ماتزيدش عن 35-40 درجة والا هايبقى زي العسل الاسود
وبالطريقة دي بيوصل المنتج تقريبا 70% سلفونيك والباقي حمض كبريتيك
سعر السلفونيك لتاجر التجزئة 8400جنية
مش عارف انت عايز تعمل المشروع فين هايفرق طبعا المكان؟
اعذزرني اذا كنت مقصر بس عن دون قصدوان شاء الله هابعتلك كل الداتا اللي عندي
وفيه دراسة هنا عالموقع عملها المهندس عثمان الراوي بس عايزة تحديث


----------



## ahmed abo forn (5 مارس 2012)

*اخى الفاضل المحترم تقبل منى منتهى الاحترام و الاجلال لشخصك العظيم فانى اشهد الله انى احبك فى الله و اسئل الله ان يجمعنى بك فى الفردوس الاعلى *
*لقد تفضلت على بمعلومات ثمينة اضافت لى الكثير و لكن لى بعض الاستفسارات ارجو ان يسع صدرك لها و لا تمل من سؤالى*
*1- هل هذه النسب تساوى ايضا 1-1.2 طن من sulforic scid لكل 1 طن من alkyl benzene اى مضاغفة الكميات حيث ان سعة reactor (حلة التفاعل) 2 طن.*
*2- السلفونيك الناتج يكون 70% هل هذه النسبة هى المواصفة المثاليه؟*
*3- لقد سمعت ان الاكيل الخاص بشركة E-LAB احسن جوده من شركة العامريه و اخبار الاسعار التقريبية ايه و هل كل واحد له زبونه؟*
*4- هل تقصد بسعر السلفونيك 8400 جنيه للطن الواحد و هل النسب المذكوره (1 طن sulforic acid و 1طن alkyl benzen ) ينتج عنه كام طن تقريبا سلفونيك؟*
*5- بالنسبه لل Sulforic acid الغير متفاعل (المتبقى فى اسفل حلة التفاعل) يعاد استخدامها او نتخلص منها ( سمعت انها ممكن تتحول الى ملح صوديوم او بوتاسيوم او اى ملح تانى و تاخده شركات الاسمدة هل هذا صحيح)*
*6- ارجو من سيادتكم ارسال كل المعلومات و بقية الصور و على فكرة المصنع ببرج العرب*
*سامحنى للاطاله و يا ريت الم اكون استغليت صبرك و كرمك على باطالتى و كتر اسئلتى *
*و تقبل الله منك ما تفعله من خير*​


----------



## ahmed abo forn (5 مارس 2012)

*اخى الفاضل المحترم تقبل منى منتهى الاحترام و الاجلال لشخصك العظيم فانى اشهد الله انى احبك فى الله و اسئل الله ان يجمعنى بك فى الفردوس الاعلى *
*لقد تفضلت على بمعلومات ثمينة اضافت لى الكثير و لكن لى بعض الاستفسارات ارجو ان يسع صدرك لها و لا تمل من سؤالى*
*1- هل هذه النسب تساوى ايضا 1-1.2 طن من sulforic scid لكل 1 طن من alkyl benzene اى مضاغفة الكميات حيث ان سعة reactor (حلة التفاعل) 2 طن.*
*2- السلفونيك الناتج يكون 70% هل هذه النسبة هى المواصفة المثاليه؟*
*3- لقد سمعت ان الاكيل الخاص بشركة E-LAB احسن جوده من شركة العامريه و اخبار الاسعار التقريبية ايه و هل كل واحد له زبونه؟*
*4- هل تقصد بسعر السلفونيك 8400 جنيه للطن الواحد و هل النسب المذكوره (1 طن sulforic acid و 1طن alkyl benzen ) ينتج عنه كام طن تقريبا سلفونيك؟*
*5- بالنسبه لل Sulforic acid الغير متفاعل (المتبقى فى اسفل حلة التفاعل) يعاد استخدامها او نتخلص منها ( سمعت انها ممكن تتحول الى ملح صوديوم او بوتاسيوم او اى ملح تانى و تاخده شركات الاسمدة هل هذا صحيح)*
*6- ارجو من سيادتكم ارسال كل المعلومات و بقية الصور و على فكرة المصنع ببرج العرب*
*سامحنى للاطاله و يا ريت الم اكون استغليت صبرك و كرمك على باطالتى و كتر اسئلتى *
*و تقبل الله منك ما تفعله من خير*​


----------



## ahmed abo forn (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لو سمحتم افيدونى هل صناعة السلفونيك راحت عليها خلاص و اصبح فى بدائل اخرى افيدونى اكرمكم الله


----------



## umaksood (6 مارس 2012)

الاخ الحبيب احبك الله الذي احببتني فيه واعتذر لك عن تأخري عليك لعدم انتظامي في الدخول عالنت بالنسبة لما تسأل نعم تنطبق النسبة طن لطن ونظرا لارتفاع سعر الاكيل فقلت الربحية كما انه السلفونيك الناتج بهذه الطريقة لاتستخدمه مصانع المنظفات ولكن توزيعه على محلات المنظفات ونسبة السبعين بالمائة دي تقريبية ممكن تكون اكتر حسب التحكم في درجة الحرارة ووقت التفاعل وفصل الحامض بصراحة ماجربتوش لاني توقفت عن اكمال الموضوع لعدم وجود ربحية كبيرة به ......... اما اذا كنت هتشتغل على قدك وعاملين تلاته ممكن يكون دخل معقول ...... ولايوجد على حد علمي ماده بديلة للسلفونيك .............. برجاء التأني ودراسة الموضوع جيدا ......... انا ابتديت في دراسة الاحبار ........... ولو فيه جديد سأوافيك بالتفاصيل ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed abo forn (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى 
بصراحة انا فى مرحلة الدراسة الميدانية و بالسؤال فى شارع الجيش فوجدت اغلبهم بنسبة 80% طالبين سالفونيك شفاف بس مش عارف هل هى الطريقة دى و لا ايه؟
و هل النوع ده من السلفونيك له زباين اخرى و مطلوب و لا ايه؟؟؟؟؟
اجبنى يا اخى ارجوك


----------



## ديميثانيزر (6 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخواني على مشاركتنا في علمكم بهذا الموضوع و أنا أيضا أستفيد جدا من هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## umaksood (7 مارس 2012)

الاخ احمد مرفق صور لخط انتاج السلفونيك باستخدام الكبريت وللاسف الصورة كنت واخدها كوبي من ملف pdf فالداتا اللي عليها ماظهرتش بس هوا نفس خط الانتاج اللي في تقرير المهندس عثمان الراوي اللي بعتهولك بس للاسف الملف الاصلي لسه مالقيتوش وربنا يسهل ودعواتك


----------



## ahmed abo forn (7 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
استاذى العزيز و اخى الكبير تحياتى لك و ادين لك بكل الفضل و اسمى ايات التقدير
- طبعا شكل عملية انتاج السلفونيك بطريقة غاز الكبريت عملية كبيره اوى و محتاجه مصاريف كتير جدا و الف شكر على التوضيح و فى انتظار الملف ان شاء الله
- و على فكرة السلفونيك الشفاف اللى فى شارع الجيش اتضح انه سلفونيك متحضر بالطريقة الرطبه و لكن الاكيل من شركة e-lab لانه انقى خامه موجوده فى السوق
- و لكن عاوز اعرف سعر دمجانة السلفونيك الشفاف و الغامق جملة كام؟ و سعر الطن من السلفونيك الشفاف و الغامق؟ 
و لك منى كل الاحترام و الشكر


----------



## ahmed abo forn (9 مارس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=317727&page=2#ixzz1odkL4JJe

عاوز اعرف سعر دمجانة السلفونيك الشفاف و الغامق جملة كام؟ و سعر الطن من السلفونيك الشفاف و الغامق؟


----------



## umaksood (9 مارس 2012)

الاخوة الاعزاء. الاخ احمد السلام عليكم 
انا سألت تاجر التجزئة اللي بتعامل معاه عن سعر الجمدانة فاجاب ان السعر 525 تزن 63 كجم صافي وده صلفونيك شفاف ونسبته فوق 90% هتلاقي سعر الطن بيتراوح مابين 8250 الى 8350 حسب المكان 
وأيي انه مشروع يمكن العمل به ولكن شركائي هم من توقفوا نظرا لقلة الربحية وكما قلت لك سابقا استعن بالله وانت ادرى بظروفك ولو حبيت كمان اشتغل معاك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ahmed abo forn (10 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
- طبعا موضوع الربحيه شئ مهم لانى حشترى مصنع و ده حيكون فيه سيوله كبيره و حيفرق معايا و لكن اللى ممكن يفرق اوى سعر الالكيل 
- هو سعر الالكيل من e-lab يعمل كام بالظبط؟
- لان سعر طن السلفوريك من الماليه بعد التوصيل 1100.


----------



## umaksood (10 مارس 2012)

سبق ان ذكرت ان سعر الالكيل 11800 جنية من شركة ايجي لاب وهوا فعلا شفاف جدا شبيه بالماء ويضاف ليها تمن الضريبة 10% اما بالنسبة للحامض المفروض تستخدم الحامض المدخن مش العادي وده على ماذكر تمنه 1500 بس مش متأكد اوي


----------



## ديميثانيزر (12 مارس 2012)

Shreve's Chemical Process Industries, 5th


----------



## مقلوب (14 مارس 2012)

بالتووووووفيق في انشاء مصنعك


----------



## ahmed abo forn (14 مارس 2012)

*شكرا اخى مقلوب و عقبالك*

شكرا اخى مقلوب و عقبالك


----------



## ahmed abo forn (16 مارس 2012)

هل نسبة الاوليم H2SO4 105% من شركة النصر احسن فى التفاعل مع alkylbenzene و يقلل نسبة ال Spent ؟
و هل من الممكن ان يخلط ب H2SO4 98% من شركة المالية و باى نسبة و ناتج ال spent يصبح نسبتة كام؟
يا ريت حد يكون مجرب و يفيدنا اثابكم الله


----------



## ahmed abo forn (17 مارس 2012)

اكيد المهندس / اسامه عنده الحل 
بصراحة يا بشمهندس الواحد مش عارف يودى جمايلك فين 
اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك و وسع لك فى رزقك
و يا ريت كل واحد يدخل لمشاهدة الموضوع يكتب رد و يشكر الراجل المحترم م/ اسامه و لا يمر و يستفيد من علمه و بعد كده يجحد حتى يتكب كلمة شكر 
يا ريت بعد الاستفاده يتم التفاعل او حنى الرد بالشكر


----------



## ahmed abo forn (25 مارس 2012)

لو حد محتاج دراسة جدوى تانية


----------



## haysem (25 مارس 2012)

*مشكور جدا على المعلومات القيمة*

مشكور جدا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ghost-egypt (3 أبريل 2012)

ياريت اخوانى المقادير الخاصة باستخدام حمض الكبريتيك المركز 98 فى عمليه السلفونيك


----------



## ahmed abo forn (5 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
نسبة الاضافة لتحضير حمض السلفونيك ( كل 1 طن من الالكيل بنزين يضاف اليه 1.750 طن حمض الكبريتيك المركز 98%)*


----------



## الغزالي سعد (1 أغسطس 2013)

*طريقة تحضير حمض السلفونيك

طريقة السلفنة المستمرة باستخدام الاوليم 
الكميات المطلوبة لتجهيز الكميات المطلوبة من حمض سلفونيك بتركيز 85-88%
(700-750 كجم من الالكيل بنزين الطولى)
(800-900 كجم من الاوليم تركيز 20%)
(1100-1200 كجم من حمض الكبريتيك تركيز 98%)
طريقة التحضير والتشغيل
1-	اضافة الكيل بنزين طولى بكمية تعادل (2,1) نسبة اضافة حمض الاوليم
2-	(اى اضافة 1160 لتر من الالكيل بنزين) الى وعاء السلفنة
3-	التقليب المستمر والتبريد المستمر مع ملاحظة عدم ارتفاع درجة الحرارة عن 35 درجة مئوية
4-	نبدا في اضافة حمض الاوليم بتركيز وهو نتاج اضافة حمض الكبريتيك تركيز (98%) مع الاوليم بتركيز 20(%) بنسبة (1:1) بكمية (500 لتر) بعد 15 دقيقة من اضافة الالكيل بنزين مع ملاحظة اضافة كل (50لتر) من الاوليم كل 30 دقائق من الاضافة الاولى
5-	يجب ان لاتزيد درجة الحرارة عن 30 درجة مئوية
6-	يستمر التقليب لمدة 4 ساعات متصلة
7-	يقف التقليب وندخل مرحلة الفصل والترسيب والتبريد لمدة 4 ساعات متصلة
8-	تحدث عملية الفصل حيث يتكون طبقتين ظاهرتين الالولى علوية ولونها احمر بنى غامق والثانية سفلية ولونها اسود قاتم
9-	يتم سحب الطبقة السفلية المكونة من ( 78%)من حمض الكبريتيك والتى تعادل كمية 290-300 لتر
10-	يتبقى الطبقة العلوية وهى مكونات حمض السلفونيك بنسبة(5-6%)من حمض لتر الكبريتيك والتى تعادل كمية 1600-1700
11-	يتم اضافة الماء بنسبة 10% من الكمية الموجودة داخل خزان والتى تعادل كمية 100- 150 لتر مع مراعاة الاضافة كل 10 دقيقة كمية 30 لتر مياه ويتم التقليب لمدة ساعة مع مراعاة عدم ارتفاع درجة الحرارة عن 50 درجة مئوية الى ان نصل الى طبقتين العلوية مكونة من حمض السلفونيك والسفلية مكونة من حمض الكبريتيك المخفف ويتم سحب الطبقة السفلية من خزان السلفنة
12-	يترك المزيج لمدة 8 ساعات الى حدوث الفصل الكامل بين الطبقتين
13-	يتم سحب الطبقة السفلية وتتبقى الطبقة العلوية المكونة من حمض السلفونيك والتى تقدر بكمية تعادل (1300-1450 لتر)
14-	يتم اضافة الصودا الكاوية بتركيز 20% او كربونات الصوديوم بتركيز 40% لاجراء عملية التعادل مع التقليب مع ملاحظة ان الاس الهيدروجينى يجب ان يصل الى (7.5-8) و عدم ارتفاع درجة الحرارة عن 55 درجة مئوية
15-	يتم الترسيب والفصل خلال 8 ساعات والعلامة المميزة للحصول على حمض سلفونيك متعادل بنسبة 100 % هو قياس نسبة كبريتات الصوديوم المتكونة وهى تعادل نسبة (15%) واذا كانت اعلى من ذلك يتم التقليب المستمر لفترة 2 ساعة ثم الترسيب والفصل لمدة 5 ساعات
16-	الفترة الزمنية للحصول على حمض السلفونيك (15-20 ساعة)/يوم

*


----------



## hishont2 (2 أغسطس 2013)

بس عايز أعرف تركيبة الصابون الصلب الابيض اللى بيسموه فى مصر صابون شمس خاص بالملابس وكمان صابون اسمر خاص بالمواعين


----------



## hishont2 (2 أغسطس 2013)

الاخ الغزالى سعد أنهى الموضوع ما شاء الله ربنا يبارك فيك ....


----------



## ahmed abo forn (24 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزيل الشكر للاخ الغزالى سعد على المشاركة و الفائدة الكبيرة 
و لكن ما هو الاوليم ؟ و ما هو السلفونيك تركيزة 5-6 % ؟ و لماذا نضع عليه NaOH؟


----------

